# nta convention hutchinson, ks



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

are any of you planning on coming down to the convention this year? i am wondering so i could meet some of the people i am chatting with. you have been full of GREAT info, and i would like to share some more info and memories.

the convention is set for aug 3-6 at the state fairgrounds here in kansas. i plan on being there the whole time, so let me know if you will be there and we can hook up and talk.

look forward to chatting with some of you.

cya
:sniper:


----------

